# spim



## spim (Oct 22, 2011)

Having a problem w/an LG OLED TV.Getting audio drop out when sending digital audio to my denon via optical connection from my tv.Mostly from the hdmi tv connection,(cable box and Fire stick)it plays fine then drops 1 beat and keeps playing.Is there a setting I'm missing,or band width problem?


----------



## sheiqshack (Mar 5, 2012)

I use the same equipment and connection, got no such problems. Did you try another cable?


----------



## spim (Oct 22, 2011)

Not yet.Waiting for Amazon to ship new cable.


----------



## spim (Oct 22, 2011)

Tried a new cable.Same problem.What are your settings in the sound menu?


----------

